
Ron Johnson Killed J.C. Penney but Has Since Become a Retail Guru (2019) - aazaa
https://observer.com/2019/06/ron-johnscon-jc-penney-retail-guru/
======
maxharris
I have the opposite conclusion.

Had Johnson never tried to turn them around, they would have gone bankrupt
anyway. Everyone knows retail is dead. How does the author explain what
happened at Neiman Marcus? Or the decline at Macy's?

To really evaluate Johnson, you only need to ask two questions: how is Target
doing, and how is Apple doing?

Had they kept Ron Johnson, JCP would have shrunk some more before turning
around. By only giving him 16 months at the helm, they sealed their fate.

